# Putting her Quills down



## Tilly2118 (Aug 31, 2012)

I was wondering when hedgehogs start putting their quills down? I have had my hedgehog Tilly almost 6 weeks now and I am a new owner of hedgehogs. She always is huffing when I touch her and she never let me handle her without poking me. Suggestions/tips


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

She's just afraid. Be patient. Get a bonding pouch. It will help alot!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If she's young, it's most likely related to quilling as well. The best thing you can do for that is to keep handling her and taking her out as usual and not "reward" the grumpiness and huffiness by putting her back in her cage when she does it. As was already said, a sleeping/cuddle bag is great for bonding with a grumpy hedgehog. Quilling can be longer and more difficult for some hedgehogs compared to others - one of my boys was almost constantly in a ball and huffing like a motor up until 15-16 weeks when the quilling finally wore off and he went back to his friendly self. Patience is key.


----------



## Tilly2118 (Aug 31, 2012)

I made a bonding pouch but what do I do with it that would help? I let her walk in it and when she does I just put her on my lap while I watch TV. I just started this last week so should I just continue this?


----------



## Tilly2118 (Aug 31, 2012)

She also has been quilling for about 3 weeks now so I guess that may be why. I never thought of that. Thank you.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Tilly2118 said:


> I made a bonding pouch but what do I do with it that would help? I let her walk in it and when she does I just put her on my lap while I watch TV. I just started this last week so should I just continue this?


you should continue!! It's awesome to have a hedgie TV buddy  I love mine!


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

Tilly2118; I am new to hedgehogs too. I just got min 6 days ago. He started quilling on day 3. He's been grumpy and not wanting to interact. I have three snuggle sacks I made just in case one gets dirty. He won't sleep in his house so I put the snuggle sack in his cage and he sleeps in that. When I am home from work after dinner I pick up the sack with him in it. After he's been out on my lap in the sack for a while I try to coax him out. If I can't coax then I kind of slowly push him out. He won't curl up completely so I can get my hand under his nose so he knows it's me and he will stay unrolled enough for me to get a hold of him. If he doesn't use it in his cage I have also used the snuggle sack to pick him up. Mine are thick enough that his quills don't poke through bad enough to hurt me. He was much more awake and lovable last night. I brought him out of the sack and for the first time he snuggled up under my arm and went to sleep. I know I'm no expert but those are some of the things I have tried in the evening when I want to bond with him. Good luck and I hope he comes around soon. Like everyone else said, just be patient. [attachment=0:3vhtg5zd]Milo.jpg[/attachment:3vhtg5zd]


----------

